# Wood Plank Dimensions



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Allright, here's the story...

They are cutting down a fairly large Ash tree at the golf course where I play. I asked the head superintendent what they plan on doing with it and he said, "Probably just burn it". So I made some arrangements for him to save me the largest chunk of wood he could manage...he's even going to take it to a local mill to have it cut into planks for me. I'm thinking there are quite a few one piece ash solidbodies in there.

So my questions are:

1. Is it worth doing this? I don't know how much it'll cost me to have this huge piece of wood hauled to the mill and cut into planks. I know northern ash can be pretty dense...might end up with some really heavy bodies. I just don't wanna go though all this and find out they aren't practical for guitar bodies. I guess I could always make a nice table if it doesn't work out.

2. What would be some reasonable dimensions for these planks if my goal was to get one piece bodies out of them? He figures he could get up to 12 feet long by a few feet wide. I thought maybe 2 to 2.5" thick...would that be enough? Do I need to consider a "warp factor"?

3. What other things should I be considering? I realize that a lot depends on the "clearness" of the planks...cracks, knots etc. I really have no clue as to what to ask for in terms of how I want it all cut.

4. Since my very limited guitar building experience is strictly from buying pre-made parts and putting them together...if this works out well, would any of you real guitar makers be interested in some ash boards in exchange for some bodies that you've cut from them?

I'd appreciate any help or advice. I'm really starting from very little knowledge about the whole process that goes on from the tree cutting to a body blank. Maybe I'm in way over my head...but hey, I saw the opportunity and thought "What the hell...never hurts to ask, right"? So I asked and, apparently, I now own a huge ash tree. It's being cut down this fall...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi 1PUTTS

Interesting thread.

I have some very limited experience with this.

Could the person that is doing the milling give you an idea of the number of boards, and the sizes of boards, that you can expect to get. 

They should also be able to give you estimate on the costs for hauling, milling and delivery to wherever you will be having it stored.

Do you have a place to sticker it for drying?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## elizard (Aug 24, 2009)

Make sure the ends are sealed preferably as soon as the tree is cut down. It will greatly reduce the amount of splitting that occurs, as it'll reduce the amount of humidity that can escape through the ends.

Do you plan on air or kiln drying it? If you air dry it, it'll take approximately 1 year for every 1" of thickness. If you air dry, make sure you do it properly (i.e. stickering, air flow, etc). Air drying won't get you to nearly the same humidity level that kiln drying will, which may or may not be an issue in the end.

As far as required thickness, plan on losing approximately 1/8"-1/4" or so after you joint/plane the wood smooth once its dry, unless its horribly warped.

One option, though I'm not sure how much your golf course would like that, would be to get a portable mill to come and mill it right at the golf course. It makes a mess though with all the saw dust.

One other thing I'd consider is what you'll pay for rough or milled boards like what you're planning on cutting from a local mill that are already dry. You're in an area which has a lot of cheap hardwood for sale (compared to say Winnipeg ), so it may not work out to your advantage unless you plan on making a considerable number of bodies.

Oh yeah, and visit a few woodworking boards to get details on drying/milling/etc, and suggestions for local mills. South Ontario has a LOT of small mills/kilns, so you have lots of choice with who to go with.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

Thank you all for the excellent information and considerations. I'll have to talk to the course superintendent about some of these things...I do know he has a local mill that he deals with so that's where the wood will be going.

I'll most likely have it kiln dried. The dimensions I gave were just what I thought were the largest size of plank I could get. But at least I have a better idea about sizes and what a typical body blank measures.

I'll take any more advice or considerations that anyone can offer and I'll post up some more info as I figure out all the details. Thanks again you all your input.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes!!!! It is worth it. I cut an ash down in my yard, had it cut into 1 1/4 boards. Stored it for about 5 years. I am making my first guitar out of it. A thin top and back of it, bookmatched, with a maple core (There are a bunch of threads on it with pics in Luthiers Section). Ash is great to work with, has a beautiful grain too! I make other things out of it too.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

If it's too heavy for a guitar you can always build a canoe... just saying.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

1PUTTS said:


> They are cutting down a fairly large Ash tree at the golf course where I play. I asked the head superintendent what they plan on doing with it and he said, "Probably just burn it". So I made some arrangements for him to save me the largest chunk of wood he could manage...he's even going to take it to a local mill to have it cut into planks for me.


Hi folks,

Yes, this is my first post, and yes, it's going to sound a bit negative, but it "might" help the log mover avoid paying a fine....

Ash trees in Ontario are being infected by a pest called the Emerald Ash Borer. The CFIA (Canadian Food Inspection Agency) has established quarantine zones around some municipalities, restricting the movement of "not-processed" Ash wood. Before moving any of that Ash tree, it might be wise to make sure that you are not in a quarantine zone, and/or that you are abiding by the Ministerial Order regarding the movement of Ash Products.

Sorry, not trying to be a kill-joy. There are ways to do these things that will accomplish what you want, without causing trouble for yourself and the tree owner. I had to learn these things in order to be able to put Ash through my sawmill here in Ottawa, which is a quarantined area.

cheers

John Bartley
Stittsville, Ontario


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

John Bartley said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> 
> Ash trees in Ontario are being infected by a pest called the Emerald Ash Borer. The CFIA (Canadian Food Inspection Agency) has established quarantine zones around some municipalities, restricting the movement of "not-processed" Ash wood. Before moving any of that Ash tree, it might be wise to make sure that you are not in a quarantine zone, and/or that you are abiding by the Ministerial Order regarding the movement of Ash Products.
> ...


Good point. Cut it on site with a portable mill.


----------



## elizard (Aug 24, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> Good point. Cut it on site with a portable mill.


Probably the easiest and most cost-effective method, provided the golf course doesn't mind.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Heavy wood is what chambering is for.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Heavy wood is what chambering is for.


Yup! see my build.


----------



## 1PUTTS (Sep 8, 2007)

John Bartley said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Yes, this is my first post, and yes, it's going to sound a bit negative, but it "might" help the log mover avoid paying a fine....<snip>


Not negative at all...I appreciate the info. I'll let them know and they can look into any restrictions for this area. Thanks!


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

1PUTTS said:


> Not negative at all...I appreciate the info. I'll let them know and they can look into any restrictions for this area. Thanks!


You're very welcome - I hope your log moving and milling goes well. I've milled a fair bit of Ash and I think it's lovely stuff. Good luck!!

cheers

John Bartley


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

We cut down a 100+ year old ash on our farm in Ashgrove ON when I was a kid. We brought the sawmill to the tree to avoid having to move it (it was about 5' diameter at the base). 

I still use some of that tree as a cutting board in my kitchen. I wish I'd saved some for guitars.


----------

